# Meeting your SO's Friends and Confronting an your SO's AP



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

How many of you make an effort to meet you SO's friends and coworkers? Also how many of you made certain to meet your SO's "friend" if your suspicious of inappropriate behavior right away?

I think its good to check out the work environment of your SO to get a feel of what type of people they interact with. Also it you allows you to have a face to the names of SO's coworkers, if conversations about the job occur. 

This also leads to my other question suspecting inappropriate behavior. Why does it take so long or why does it seem like the BS avoids confronting the suspected individual in the beginning? If the other person works at you SO job. Confront them face to face and tell them to back off. If you see a EA developing squash it right away by being involved with there "friendship". Don't let any friends of your SO go unseen/unnoticed without meeting them in person. "Make your presence felt". Let the potential future other man/woman know your around and watching. (Mental Deterrent)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I introduce my wife to them and she does the same with me. One of us don't like 'em, sorry, you've p-ssed off my wife - out you go! One of our more "positive" dynamics I guess.

She's relatively reasonable however, no secret friends though


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:sleeping:


AlphaHalf said:


> This also leads to my other question suspecting inappropriate behavior. Why does it take so long or why does it seem like the BS avoids confronting the suspected individual in the beginning?


Beacuse people don't want to come across as jealous/insecure/controlling


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

> Because people don't want to come across as jealous/insecure/controlling



The starting stages of a EA/PA WS will accuse you of being jealous/insecure/controlling regardless. I'm talking more in the lines of actions a person can take to (try) prevent a possible EA/PA form occurring, while finding the right balance of not overdoing it.


The "Text from OS boss at night" thread is a better example of what I'm discussing. Its the "inspiration" for this thread......silk sheets and pillow cases for you friend.


----------

